# Cop Cam



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Have seen on TV these little cam recorders that look like they'd be nice to record while on a moving scale train, and seem very affordable. Has anyone gotten one and tried it?? Thank You. LiG


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Why not just use a cell phone??


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, these are very small and look like they'll sit just about anywhere, or hold on with a piece of double sided tape. LiG


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Why not use one of the GoPro cameras? They are reasonably small and can be mounted on a flatcar.


Just an idea.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Rich, was not aware of them, will look into them also, thank you. LiG
EDIT: Checked out the web site, the GoPro is much more expensive, but has many more features. LiG


----------



## Chillicharlie (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick here is one I bought from Amazon https://www.amazon.com/Accfly-Sport...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=Z673EM7WKRWPF05YBNRP
works great as you can see it has a five star rating
Chillicharlie


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Chillicharlie, it has many features that I'm sure the little Cop Cam doesn't. Comparable price and the customer comments were positive. Thank You.


----------

